
Ask HN: A guide for front end developers beyond online learning. Thoughts? - mattedigital
Are there others out there that would benefit from definitive guides in web development processes? Things like Code Compiling, Code and Asset optimisation&#x2F;site performance, tools like gulp&#x2F;git&#x2F;analytics as well as frameworks &amp; preprocessors. All things that aren&#x27;t available on free codeacademy courses but crucial to optimum results. Just trying to gauge whether there’s a demand for such a thing outside of my own personal experiences. If there&#x27;s a demand I&#x27;ll build it. Not sure of the medium yet either, video or written.
======
rgovind
I will give you a slightly different take. All resources on the web are geared
towards beginners. 90% of CSS tutorials start with basics. I am neither
advanced nor very basic. For example, I can make CSS for a text box
formatting. I can make first level CSS for hacker news website but I cannot
implement nested comments. If I search for for CSS tutorials, codeacademy and
all start with most basic stuff like syntax thus wasting lot of my time. Also,
many tutorials which claim to teach building uber or Airbnb do not even show
screenshots upfront.

My point is make a CSS course targeted at developers like me (10+ yrs
Java/C++, Good HTML skills). And I will gladly pay $100 for it.

~~~
mattedigital
This is incredibly helpful and a great perspective I hadn't considered. Thank
you

~~~
hanniabu
One more thing, please note how much time should be expected be put aside to
complete the tutorials. A lot of sites do this, but they're not realistic
times. A lot of the estimates I see are how long it would take an experienced
person to glance at the tutorial and complete the project which is not
realistic for a beginner at all. For instance, when I did the Javascript class
on Codacademy I believe it said it should take 9 hours for the full course. It
took me probably around 25 hours of actual work(taking time reading,
understanding, trying, experimenting to make sure I understand).

------
tmaly
I do full stack development, and my one weak point has always been CSS that
works across all the browsers. Most people will just say use bootstrap, but I
wanted something leaner like bourbon.io

this toolbox of sass mixins creates really tight css, but you have to know how
to use css to get good results.

